# acorns



## my2monsterboys (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,
New here and looking for a quick answer to a goat question.
My 2 NDG wethers have been eating acorns for the last few days.  I really can't stop them, other than locking them in their shed all day, which I obviously wouldn't do.  Can the acorns hurt them?  I know they are not great for horses, but can the goats tolerate them?  I try to pick up some of them, but they are falling faster than I can keep up with, besides, I have way too much other stuff to do.
Little monsters.  I love them dearly, but some days...............


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 24, 2009)

my2monsterboys said:
			
		

> Hi,
> New here and looking for a quick answer to a goat question.
> My 2 NDG wethers have been eating acorns for the last few days.  I really can't stop them, other than locking them in their shed all day, which I obviously wouldn't do.  Can the acorns hurt them?  I know they are not great for horses, but can the goats tolerate them?  I try to pick up some of them, but they are falling faster than I can keep up with, besides, I have way too much other stuff to do.
> Little monsters.  I love them dearly, but some days...............


Never had any dealings with goats and acorns, but I've heard conflicting stories on cattle and acorns..  I've heard some folks say their cattle walk around oaks in the fall and hoover acorns up like crazy, with no ill effect..  I've heard other folks who say they've had to necropsy dead cattle and found that the lining of their GI tracts were basically shredded and packed full of razor-sharp acorn shells..

I do know that whitetail deer -- which are very similar to goats -- eat a huge number of acorns in the fall.  I've read that goats are less susceptible to tannin-poisoning than cattle...  I know people who've fattened hogs on free-range acorns and excess goat's milk.  

That's all I know.  That said, I think if I found my goats eating lots of acorns, I'd be concerned..  I'd probably even call the vet to ask their opinion on the matter, as there doesn't seem to be a whole lot out there on goats and acorns..

Sorry.  :/


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wait...  Just found this .

Doesn't sound too good....I think I'd keep them out of the acorns, just to be safe.  At least until you can get better opinions.

ETA -- found this too!



			
				Texas A&M University Sheep & Goat FAQ said:
			
		

> Q: Are acorns toxic to goats?
> 
> A: Yes, acorns are toxic to goats, but in January the mature, brown acorns are less toxic as compared to the immature, green acorns seen in early fall
> 
> ...


Apparently my googling approach wasn't working at first...there is, indeed, literature out there about goats and acorns, and I'd definitely keep them away!


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 24, 2009)

IF you feed your goats, acorns are not usually a problem. If the goats are really hungry and there is no goat food available, then yes acorns can and do kill goats. So the big challenge is to make sure there is hay free choice in your feeders, and then the acorns should not create a vet bill. A friend of mine had a goat with acorn toxicity, and her vet bill was $1,500.00+


----------



## my2monsterboys (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks, I found both those things too.  I am trying my best to keep them picked up and away from the goats and horses.  Not the easiest job.  It's very frustrating to say the least.


----------

